# Can you help me ID this plant



## Billyramsey240 (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi everyone, i am brand new to plants and just bought my first one from my local aquarium store that I would trust with my life. They told me this plant was beginner friendly so I took it. But they couldn’t tell me the Name of the plant, so can someone please help me out.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'.

Welcome to APC!


----------



## Billyramsey240 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'.
> 
> Welcome to APC!


THANK YOU! After hours of research that’s what I was leaning towards, but I was thinking the leaves were a little bit bigger, I just needed someone to tell me what to think lol


----------



## Billyramsey240 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'.
> 
> Welcome to APC!


Also do you think these fellas look healthy? I’ll take any tips on care


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Tank details would help. They look ok other than the lower leaves dropping. How much light?


----------



## Billyramsey240 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cavan Allen said:


> Tank details would help. They look ok other than the lower leaves dropping. How much light?


15 gallon tank, our lights are set on 12 hour cycles, we try to keep it about 79 degrees F


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you fertilizing? What lights? Any other plants? co2?


----------

